# External/TV audio issue



## Chadosaur (Jul 25, 2012)

Hooking up a new Panasonic Blu-ray/surround system. Connected to Sony LCD TV via HDMI. There is also a cable box that is connected via HDMI in a separate port - there is no input on the Blu-ray system to feed the cable box into it.

For watching TV, audio is through the TV speakers. When we turn on the Blu-ray and switch to the related HDMI input channel, audio automatically switches to external (the surround system). However, when we turn off the player and switch back, the audio does not revert to the TV speakers.

Is this a TV, Blu-ray system or cable issue? Is there a simple fix?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a glitch with the TV.


----------



## Chadosaur (Jul 25, 2012)

Dogg said:


> Sounds like a glitch with the TV.


Logic seems to agree with you. Any idea what is causing this? Is there a TV setting that I should be looking at?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry. I was thinking more of a hardware fault, glitch, or firmware issue, as opposed to a configuration issue.

If it's under warranty, have it serviced (it could be a known issue).


----------

